
Obama promises new era of scientific innovation - atestu
http://www.newscientist.com/channel/opinion/dn15130-obama-promises-new-era-of-scientific-innovation.html?feedId=online-news_rss20
======
fallentimes
NO MORE POLITRIX. Please.

Edit: Submit when he's actually done it instead of _talked_ about doing it.
Politics drive me (and most of HN) insane.

------
jleyank
> Politics drive me (and most of HN) insane

But you voted in whatever election(s) are appropriate in your jurisdictions,
right? And maybe donated time or money to causes you believe in (as they're
often political as well)?

